# VM Vanilla Custard: contains acetoin and acetyl propionyl.



## Franky (6/11/14)

I just saw this now as I was vaping on said juice... how dangerous are these chemicals?


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

Franky said:


> I just saw this now as I was vaping on said juice... how dangerous are these chemicals?



hi @Franky 

there have been numerous discussions on this topic,
see this link below.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/th...ed-after-this-article.6165/page-3#post-132582
i hope this thread wil answer some of your concerns.

@Oupa could possibly clear up for you if this juice indeed contains said contents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (6/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> hi @Franky
> 
> there have been numerous discussions on this topic,
> see this link below.
> ...



@Marzuq it says so on the VM website
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-vanilla-custard/


----------



## Oupa (6/11/14)

It does indeed. And there are endless discussions around it on this forum as well as all other international forums. It is basically impossible/very difficuly to produce any type of custard flavour notes without any of those components.

Some vendors are open and honest about which juices contain them and customers can make an informed decision. 

Its like Coke Light that contains aspartame or Simba chips that contain MSG.

Cigarette tobacco contain these chemicals in higher amounts by the way...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

Franky said:


> @Marzuq it says so on the VM website
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-vanilla-custard/



i see you are right and confirmed by Oupa as well. 
you might want to give that link i added a read through. theres quite a bit of detail and so on highlighted in there.
but at the end of the day the choice will come down to you.


----------



## Franky (6/11/14)

Oupa said:


> It does indeed. And there are endless discussions around it on this forum as well as all other international forums. It is basically impossible/very difficuly to produce any type of custard flavour notes without any of those components.
> 
> Some vendors are open and honest about which juices contain them and customers can make an informed decision.
> 
> ...


@Oupa , I was just concerned as I've been enjoying the  out of this juice - great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (6/11/14)

No worries... glad you like it. There were some famous brands recently that were found to contain it as well.

It is important to remember it is trace amounts only.

But yes everyone needs to make up their own minds after some research.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (6/11/14)

Franky said:


> I just saw this now as I was vaping on said juice... how dangerous are these chemicals?



Yes, these 2 chemicals are dangerous.
How dangerous?
Well, ask any doctor/scientist and they will jump at you. All sorts of dangerous!
Then again, just for refference sake: cigarettes contain, on average, around 3000% more than e-liquid/vapour.
I smoked for just over 20 years...

I would rate it around equally dangerous to something like artificial sweeteners.
Except that the levels of these chemicals in e-liquid is very very VERY low.

Seeing as VM does label their juices on the website if they contain any controversial, but necessary, chemicals - I would have to agree with @Oupa on his closing statement.



Oupa said:


> But yes everyone needs to make up their own minds after some research.



Best thing is to do your own independent reading and research session, even if just on wikipedia, and decide from there on if you are comfortable with the information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/11/14)

I believe acetoin is only 1 of hundreds of additives in cigarettes.

It's also found in brussel sprouts and yoghurt.

I'm in kak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/11/14)

I choose to die from vm juice and not from stienkies any day . Vm juice rocks !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## El Capitan (6/11/14)

Which is why I gave it to a United supporter...sorry Wes!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (6/11/14)

They contain only trace elements (which means very very little). You have to vape about a litre per day for it to be toxic to you if I read the articles on that correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

